
Questhub - share your quests - dirkk0
http://questhub.io/
======
ktusznio
Technical nitpick: your front-end code blocks on mixpanel, and terminates if
mixpanel doesn't respond. Usin noscript and blocking mixpanel, I don't get to
see any content on your page.

~~~
berekuk
Thanks, I'll check this.

------
mburns
These don't seem to make use of
[http://openbadges.org/](http://openbadges.org/) unfortunately.

~~~
berekuk
Founder here. Panicking, because I'm SO not ready for HN traffic! (Not
technically, but product-wise.)

We probably will use openbadges -
[https://github.com/berekuk/questhub/issues/40](https://github.com/berekuk/questhub/issues/40).
But they are not implemented yet.

~~~
pearjuice
>not ready for HN traffic!

>product-wise

Are you implying you released a half-baked product? Nothing wrong with that,
but you shouldn't wrap it up like that!

~~~
berekuk
No, I'm just saying that HN traffic is a rare opportunity, and I know Questhub
onboarding experience sucks, so most of these visitors will be lost.

With that being said, of course there are lots of plans for improvements (most
of them listed in Meta realm), but people, mostly from Perl community, used it
successfully for a few months.

~~~
sanderjd
I thought the on-boarding was rather pleasant! Keep up the good work!

I expected to be able to attempt other peoples' quests, but I don't seem to be
able to. Is that outside your scope, just not implemented yet, or am I simply
missing it?

~~~
berekuk
Thank you!

If quest is based on a stencil, you can take the same stencil for yourself.

Otherwise, it's a feature called "Cloning", and it's not implemented yet:
[http://questhub.io/realm/meta/quest/51f7ab8688a70b5f74000046](http://questhub.io/realm/meta/quest/51f7ab8688a70b5f74000046)

~~~
sanderjd
About 10 minutes after I posted this, you commented on one of my Quests and
ended up turning it into a stencil, thus answering my question before I got
back here to read your actual answer!

It's a neat idea, I'll have to check out the meta-quests.

------
RexM
The rewards on these quests, suck. I'm going to skip them and just go power
level through some dungeons.

------
AznHisoka
Why does Perl get its own category?

~~~
berekuk
This service was originally Perl-specific, before I decided to expand on the
idea, leave my job and work on it full-time.

I'm always looking for new communities, but it's meaningless to create empty
placeholders for each other language and expect that people would come, we
need some amount of initial content first.

If you want to help me start a new realm, either with ideas for stencils and
quests, or with how to bring a group of people to it, please let me know. (My
email is me@berekuk.ru.)

~~~
AznHisoka
Since you're doing it full-time, how do you plan to generate revenue from it?

~~~
berekuk
There are many possible paths I can take, but the one I'm considering the most
at this point is freemium with private/protected quests or realms being a paid
feature.

------
scep12
> Basically, Questhub is your free public task tracker.

This copy really bothers me. Drop the "basically" \- it's totally superfluous
and a bit amateur.

~~~
scep12
Okay, never mind. I read more:

> The more interesting is your quest, the people will upvote it, and the more
> points you will get.

Okay, yoda.

Maybe get some (serious) proofreading or ask a friend to write your copy. I
don't care how good your app is, the homepage is a joke.

~~~
berekuk
Fair enough, thanks.

English is not my native language, but I should've paid more attention.

I fixed the most obvious mistakes and I'll try to find a native speaker to do
a real rewrite.

~~~
mentat
I'd be willing to help edit or write (probably better at editing...)

------
talles
lol @ the 'flying spaghetti monster' on Chaos realm

~~~
nine_k
One of the most apt icons on the whole service, to my mind.

